

Silicon Valley job growth roars back - arturogarrido
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/21/silicon-valley-job-growth-roars-back/

======
activepeanut
I'd love to see how immigration has fluctuated since the recession. I have the
impression that illegal Mexicans and H1Bs are a good bellwether of the
economy.

